# "One of a kind" in Greek



## Diadem

Can ἕνα γένους be used to translate the English phrase "one of a kind" (i.e., unique) into Koine Greek, as in "each son is one of a kind"?


----------



## sotos

No.  In Greek usually we say  "μοναδικός" (unique) or "ξεχωριστός" (distinct)  (e.g. κάθε παιδί είναι μοναδικό/ξεχωριστό).


----------



## Diadem

Those were common in Koine Greek?


----------



## sotos

The example is new Greek. In Koine the w. μοναδικός was in use (http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...tic+letter=*m:entry+group=81:entry=monadiko/s), the ξεχωριστός wasn't.  I'm not sure  if this word is the best for "one of a kind" in Koine. but at least is very close.


----------



## joeydim

If you are referring to something like this "the one-of-a-kind Son of God" then you should use the word μονογενής.


----------



## Diadem

joeydim said:


> If you are referring to something like this "the one-of-a-kind Son of God" then you should use the word μονογενής.




Hmm...I'm not so sure that means "one of a kind." If μονογενής means "unique," then describing a child as μονογενής seems redundant. Even if a family has more than one child, isn't every child indeed "unique," and thus every child could be called μονογενής (if indeed it meant "one of a kind" or "unique")? But, we never see it used in contexts where more than one child is being mentioned (well, hardly ever).


----------



## sotos

Μονογενής doesn't mean "unique". I think it means "born of one parent".


----------



## Αγγελος

sotos said:


> Μονογενής doesn't mean "unique". I think it means "born of one parent".



I don't agree. I think it means "only" (said of a son or child). As it occurs in the Nicene Creed ("Καὶ εἰς ἕνα Κύριον Ἰησοῦν Χριστόν, τὸν Υἱὸν τοῦ Θεοῦ τὸν μονογενῆ, ..."), it is translated "unigenitum" in Latin, "Fils unique"  in French and "only-begotten Son" in English.


----------



## Andrious

Indeed, _μονογενής_ means _the one without brothers and sisters_. Just cross-checked.


----------



## Diadem

Αγγελος said:


> I don't agree. I think it means "only" (said of a son or child). As it occurs in the Nicene Creed ("Καὶ εἰς ἕνα Κύριον Ἰησοῦν Χριστόν, τὸν Υἱὸν τοῦ Θεοῦ τὸν μονογενῆ, ..."), it is translated "unigenitum" in Latin, "Fils unique"  in French and "only-begotten Son" in English.



???

"Only" and "only-begotten" are not synonymous. Certainly, an only-begotten son may be the only son (then again, maybe not...keep reading), but an only son need not be begotten. He could be adopted (θετὸς). In fact, you could have an only-begotten son *and* an adopted son, and then neither would be the only son (μονος υιος).


----------



## Diadem

Andrious said:


> Indeed, _μονογενής_ means _the one without brothers and sisters_. Just cross-checked.




Not necessarily. The μονογενης could have other brothers and sisters --- if they are adopted. μονογενης could thus only mean the only child that is generated (reproduced, parented, "begotten") by his/ her parents.


----------



## sotos

Αγγελος said:


> I don't agree. I think it means "only" (said of a son or child). As it occurs in the Nicene Creed ("Καὶ εἰς ἕνα Κύριον Ἰησοῦν Χριστόν, τὸν Υἱὸν τοῦ Θεοῦ τὸν μονογενῆ, ..."), it is translated "unigenitum" in Latin, "Fils unique"  in French and "only-begotten Son" in English.


Possibly. But then, what is the meaning of "διγενής"? Not "having one brother/sister", is it? The official english translation of dogmatic texts is biased by the dogma itshelf.


----------

